# LR/Mogrify 3.50 - Easy installation for Mac users



## Tim Armes (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi,

Up until now Mac users wishing to use my LR/Mogrify plugin have had to install ImageMagick.  Unlike the PC installation, this is quite an arduous job and many people have simply given up.

Version 3.5' of LR/Mogrify now contains its own version of ImageMagick for the Mac, so Mac users can simply install the plug in and they're ready to go.

Unfortunately PC users will still need to install ImageMagick separately (although this is at least easy on a PC).

Regards,

Tim


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 15, 2008)

That's good news, Tim.

Previously, installing ImageMagick via MacPorts imparted some extra benefits over installing if from binary package. Which installation type does the 3.5' version dupe? Is there any benefit to doing in the arduous way?

What I'm really wondering is now whether I can go ahead and remove MacPorts, ImageMagick, X11 and all that crap from my hard disk, recovering the gobs of space it's all eaten up (mostly by X11).


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 15, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> That's good news, Tim.
> 
> Previously, installing ImageMagick via MacPorts imparted some extra benefits over installing if from binary package. Which installation type does the 3.5' version dupe? Is there any benefit to doing in the arduous way?
> 
> What I'm really wondering is now whether I can go ahead and remove MacPorts, ImageMagick, X11 and all that crap from my hard disk, recovering the gobs of space it's all eaten up (mostly by X11).



Hi,

It's not been easy.  It's taken many, many hours, but I finally managed to compile a standalone, universal binary with all the extras (LCMS, freetype, etc).

The result is a binary that can be called from anywhere and doesn't require any external (non-apple) libraries.  It can render ttf and otf fonts and it can do profile conversions.

So, basically, it's as good as installing the MacPorts version, but you don't need MacPorts at all.  You can get rid of it.

Tim


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful!!  Thanks, Tim. :mrgreen:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice work Tim!  I am SO pleased to hear that!!!


----------

